# Any ideas what is causing this?



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Random dirt piles in places but no ants. The holes are something altogether different I believe and then I see this guy in the last photo looking back at me.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

mole cricket?


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Maybe earthworms


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Probably a cicada wasp, I've had a dozen or so around lately.


----------



## ZoysiaPro (Mar 27, 2019)

Looks like molecrickets to me too. Do a flush test to confirm. Squirt a few ounces of soap into 5 gallons of water and pour it over a 2x2 area. If there are molecrickets, they will emerge. If you have more than 3-4 in that area, you'll want to treat it with an insecticide like imidacloprid or bifenthrin.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

The first picture of just the dirt looks like earth worm castings. I get them after a rain, or heavy watering when the worms come to the surface briefly


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> Probably a cicada wasp, I've had a dozen or so around lately.


@MeanDean Cicada wasp. You can see it in the hole in the last picture.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Every morning I wake up to more nutsedge or piles of dirt and new holes in my lawn.

This morning I grabbed a water jug and added some soap. After pouring on top of several holes and waiting, these guys emerge.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Spiders? Hmmm... Maybe time to invest in a flamethrower...


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Never seen a spider dig holes before. Wolf spider? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_spider


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Wolf spiders are good for pest control... if your yards covered then maybe pest control would work but if it's a few here and there it's kind of a good thing. The fact they can burrow at all just shows your yard is loose and aerated properly. If they are destroying your yard then I'd suggest a pest control routine. If not let them eat the ants and beetles and mosquitoes.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

There are new holes everyday. I'm not sure if there's a partnership and plot between spiders and an ally to destroy my lawn but game on! Lol


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Usually mole cricket have dirt on the ground like it was tunneled. Some of it looks like earthworm castings. 
On the spiders. Do you come out early in the morning and see a bunch of webs on top of the grass? The morning dew makes them more apparent to the naked eye.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> Usually mole cricket have dirt on the ground like it was tunneled. Some of it looks like earthworm castings.
> On the spiders. Do you come out early in the morning and see a bunch of webs on top of the grass? The morning dew makes them more apparent to the naked eye.


There are small webs but it's not dollar spot. Wolf spiders and Grass Spiders are common here and look very similar.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

That's a grass spider. Wolf spiders tend to hang out in garages and under decks and are usually twice the size.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> That's a grass spider. Wolf spiders tend to hang out in garages and under decks and are usually twice the size.


Those little guys were destroying my lawn. I've never heard of a spider digging holes but I spread a pesticide today and watered everything in. Hopefully tomorrow morning I don't wake up to more chaos.


----------

